# Great Deal On TV!



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

Going off the grid... Dropping Directv after 11 or more years

Found this unbeleivable deal
Free DVR - Free HD - Free MRV - Free on demand

What the heck was I paying more than $100/mo for?

Switching to free OTA - HTPC with media share to get all the local networks and the internet, mostly free for cable shows on demand. Even if I get net-flix it is way way less... Or if I have to pay ala-cart for a show or red-box I will still be saving money...

Iv'e had the htpc for years and never hooked it up to the ota antenna on my roof. My locals are crystal clear... I have vista windows media center - but changing to mediaportal. Why use a tivo when the htpc is FREE??


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Been using Win 7 w/Media Center for a while. PC has an HDMI output. Trying to record some stuff OTA in preparation for dropping satellite.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I can do that also, but there is currently no software like Tivo suggestions, that can go out on the internet and download shows you like, so you will have a DVR full of stuff to watch when you get home from work. Using the HTPC for other than OTA, is a P.I.T.A. because you spend more time searching 100's of sites for the shows you want to watch, than actually watching them.


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> I can do that also, but there is currently no software like Tivo suggestions, that can go out on the internet and download shows you like, so you will have a DVR full of stuff to watch when you get home from work. Using the HTPC for other than OTA, is a P.I.T.A. because you spend more time searching 100's of sites for the shows you want to watch, than actually watching them.


Why do we need a DVR when everything is available on demand?

There has to be some substitue (website/forum) for suggestions to find new programming?


----------

